# Bleach ratio to sanitize pen?



## RoosterHollow (Mar 15, 2013)

Our barn is almost ready for goats and we are finishing up the main pen.  The previous owners had sheep many many years ago.  My very patient hubby helped me to muck out 12" of concrete hard layers of old sheep poo/bedding (i'm assuming). It's now down to the dirt.  I read a few posts which recommended spraying everything with a diluted bleach solution, putting down dolomite lime, followed by new bedding, which is my plan.  Anybody know what ratio of bleach to water to use?  Anything else I should do, or do instead? Thanks!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 15, 2013)

RoosterHollow said:
			
		

> Our barn is almost ready for goats and we are finishing up the main pen.  The previous owners had sheep many many years ago.  My very patient hubby helped me to muck out 12" of concrete hard layers of old sheep poo/bedding (i'm assuming). It's now down to the dirt.  I read a few posts which recommended spraying everything with a diluted bleach solution, putting down dolomite lime, followed by new bedding, which is my plan.  Anybody know what ratio of bleach to water to use?  Anything else I should do, or do instead? Thanks!


*
I've always heard 10% for sanitizing. *


----------



## RoosterHollow (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks!  I'll do that then.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 15, 2013)

I would put down a nice heavy layer of barn lime.

Ask for barn lime at the feed store and explain that it will be close to the animals.  Make sure you rake it in and put plenty of bedding down over the top of it.

DonnaBelle


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 15, 2013)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I would put down a nice heavy layer of barn lime.
> 
> Ask for barn lime at the feed store and explain that it will be close to the animals.  Make sure you rake it in and put plenty of bedding down over the top of it.
> 
> DonnaBelle


*
What does barn lime do?*


----------



## goatboy1973 (Mar 19, 2013)

I always use a 10-20% solution.


----------

